# Looking for help to ID a bike



## TooManyBikes (Jan 6, 2015)

Hello,  I rescued this beauty from the neighbor's trash last week.  I'm trying to ID the brand, but the nameplate is gone and the labels are torn up.  It has "Swinger" on the chain guard and has 24" wheels.  I'd appreciate any help.   Thanks.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 6, 2015)

Not my era but it looks like a late 60's early 70's Huffy built bike.

*1970 JC Penny catalog.*


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 6, 2015)

Looks like you got yourself there a CHARtreuse "Swinger" !


The patina is simply gorgeous and the yellow green still glows!  I bet there is a set of proper ape hangers out there in Cabe or Ebay land if you are vigilant!


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 6, 2015)

bobcycles said:


> Looks like you got yourself there a CHARtreuse "Swinger" !
> 
> 
> and if ya'z hurry?  ya might get back to the curb with it before trash pick up!






------------------sorrrrry ........mean.  jokin' whicha


----------



## rfeagleye (Jan 7, 2015)

*It is a Huffy manufactured bike...*

Made by Huffy, badged as a JC Penney bike...nice find, congrats!


----------



## TooManyBikes (Jan 7, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> View attachment 189585
> 
> 
> Not my era but it looks like a late 60's early 70's Huffy built bike.
> ...





Thanks, GTs58.  The one on the right side of the page is a match.


----------



## TooManyBikes (Jan 7, 2015)

bobcycles said:


> Looks like you got yourself there a CHARtreuse "Swinger" !
> 
> 
> The patina is simply gorgeous and the yellow green still glows!  I bet there is a set of proper ape hangers out there in Cabe or Ebay land if you are vigilant!




Thanks.  Found a close-match set of bars at a local bike shop.


----------



## TooManyBikes (Jan 7, 2015)

bobcycles said:


> ------------------sorrrrry ........mean.  jokin' whicha




HA!  My wife said the same thing, but it's in the garage, so she can't touch it!


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 7, 2015)

TooManyBikes said:


> HA!  My wife said the same thing, but it's in the garage, so she can't touch it!




No worries, your wife will say the same thing if's ya find the preferred 60's models, of most of cabe members: Schwinn. and even if ya find the rarest, like a 1 of original paint color nobody ebber seen krate and or mint 1976 white bicentennial sting-ray. Most do, which is probably why, the girls bikes get scraped for parts to complete a boys.

Personally mine has famous quote: "I'll like it, if you sell it."


----------



## x__CRASH__x (Jan 7, 2015)

Love the color!  I have a '69 24" Huffy girls Super Stock which is the same frame.  Muscle bikes are my thing, so I really can appreciate that find, and immediately see a lot of stuff that I'd want to do to it!  lol

Great find!


----------

